# Puppy weight at 10 weeks??



## Kaasuti

I had my male puppy weighed yesterday at ten weeks (not sure if he's younger or the runt of the litter) and he only weighed just over 10lbs, although the vet did not seem concerned at all. Me however, I have seen several charts that state that my pup should weigh at least 19lbs by now??.

Could i ask some of you the weight of your puppies around that age?? and if i have anything to be worried about?.
​


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

According to this chart, the average weight for a 4 month old puppy is around 19 pounds, I've never seen one that suggested that a 10 week old puppy should be that big! 

http://www.nwk9.com/weight_height.htm

I wouldn't be concerned either, people spend way too much time worrying about whether or not their puppy is big enough (although strangely, hardly anyone ever posts a concern about their puppy being TOO big :thinking. He'll be as big as he'll be, based on his genetics. He may grow at a slightly slower rate now and make up the difference later, just as some pups will grow more rapidly at first and then slow down later. His condition is much more important than numbers on the scale, and feeding him more if he's not overly skinny will just make him fat, it won't make him grow bigger.


----------



## breyer08

Cassidy's Mom said:


> According to this chart, the average weight for a 4 month old puppy is around 19 pounds, I've never seen one that suggested that a 10 week old puppy should be that big!
> 
> German Shepherd Weight Chart and Height
> 
> I wouldn't be concerned either, people spend way too much time worrying about whether or not their puppy is big enough (although strangely, hardly anyone ever posts a concern about their puppy being TOO big :thinking. He'll be as big as he'll be, based on his genetics. He may grow at a slightly slower rate now and make up the difference later, just as some pups will grow more rapidly at first and then slow down later. His condition is much more important than numbers on the scale, and feeding him more if he's not overly skinny will just make him fat, it won't make him grow bigger.


The 19 that you are seeing is actually kgs--in pounds, a 1 month old puppy should weigh between 7-9.2 pounds, according to the chart. Your 10-week-old pup should weigh between 16-20 pounds. So yes, if your 10-week-old male is only 10 pounds, he is underweight. What kind of food is he eating?


----------



## Kaasuti

breyer08 said:


> The 19 that you are seeing is actually kgs--in pounds, a 1 month old puppy should weigh between 7-9.2 pounds, according to the chart. Your 10-week-old pup should weigh between 16-20 pounds. So yes, if your 10-week-old male is only 10 pounds, he is underweight. What kind of food is he eating?


He's on naturediet three times a day with a handful of good quality kibble mixed in. The vet said his weight was fine, so i'm very confused.
​


----------



## breyer08

Does he seem very skinny? He might just be a smaller dog. You should be able to see his waist and feel his ribs, but the ribs shouldn't be poky or stick out noticeably.


----------



## Kaasuti

breyer08 said:


> Does he seem very skinny? He might just be a smaller dog. You should be able to see his waist and feel his ribs, but the ribs shouldn't be poky or stick out noticeably.


No he just lean looking, his ribs don't stick out at all.​


----------



## breyer08

Then he's either simply on the small size overall, or he is going to have his growth spurt a bit later than most puppies. Unless he is looking very thin, I wouldn't worry too much about his weight, especially if he is eating well and doesn't have any other health problems.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

breyer08 said:


> The 19 that you are seeing is actually kgs--in pounds, a 1 month old puppy should weigh between 7-9.2 pounds, according to the chart.


D'oh, you're right! Halo weighed 14 pounds at 10 weeks old and she's now around 60 pounds.


----------



## blessing320

Our new Shepherd puppy is 10 weeks old today & is 15 " in height, 21 " long & weighs 14 lbs. He's healthy, flea free & worm free & part Czech, German shepherd & Belgian. His parents female 60 lbs & male parent 75 lbs. He's black, silver & tan. I worried about his puppy weight being to low but he's gaining 4lbs a week so I'm feeling since he's male he'll be around 70 lbs. I just glad he's healthy and so smart. We love him no matter how big he gets. I'm writing this because German Shepherd lovers usually want a big dog but he is what he is. My last Shepherd lived to be 17 years old


----------

